# 1972 GTO 455HO How Many Built my Color????



## BlackSS (Jan 1, 2007)

Just bought a 1972 GTO 455HO automatic that was sitting in a garage for a long time that is highly documented and highly optioned I'm in the process restoring it and was wondering how many came my color combo because rather paint another color but if limited will paint original color. Color combo is Quezal Gold with White Top and White Interior. 
Thanks for Help.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

There aren't any records on color combo numbers produced.


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

I would think that a highly optioned 455 HO would be a rarer car. The resale value , one would assume, would be best as a numbers car. Original paint, etc. 
That being said, your color, is not one of the most desirable. As my color is not the most desireable. When I was showing mine, a red, or black, or blue car would usually beat me, even if it was not done as nicely. (popular vote shows) Non-original paint cars with Popular colors sell faster than cars like ours. All that being said, if you plan to keep it, drive it, or sell it, paint it what ever popular color you want. If you want to restore it, paint it original. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## BlackSS (Jan 1, 2007)

Well after watching Barret-Jackson them talking about rare cars being the original colors I decided to paint it the Gold and since last time being on here already have the car back from paint shop and it looks awesome.
Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

please post some pics when you get a chance.

thanks


----------

